# Beim Booten Absturz bei: "Starting up loopback interface"



## mc_gulasch (4. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

ich hab SUSE 10.2 und einen RT2573-Chipsatz USB-WLAN-Stick. Ich hatte vor mit diesem und SUSE ins Internet zu gehen. Dafür hab ich mir die Datei

rtcvs-kmp-default-2007082109_2.6.18.8_0.rm.0.i586.rpm

besorgt und installiert. Ob das nun die richtige ist, oder nicht, ist mir vorerst mal egal, weil seit der Installation bzw. seit einem Reboot, SUSE beim Booten während:

Starting up loopback interface

abstürzt (woraus ich fast mal folgere, dass es sicherlich noch bessere rpms für diesen Job gibt). 
Jetzt wollt ich eigentlich nur wissen, wie ich es schaffe, dass SUSE ohne dieses loopback hochfährt und wie ich obige Installation wieder rückgängig machen kann. 

Sollte jemand aber zudem noch wissen, wie ich diesen USB-Wlan-Stick mit o.g. Chipsatz zum Laufen krieg, wär ich natürlich auch dankbar, da entweder diese Frage meine nächste hier sein wird oder ich ähnlichen Mist wie gerade eben bau 

Auf jeden Fall schon mal DANKE für jegliche Hilfe

Gulasch


----------



## andy72 (4. Oktober 2007)

wie sieht dieser "Absturz" denn aus ?
- Bitte poste mal nähere Angaben, zB ob das System komplett hängen bleibt, oder nur ewig dauert. Mit einem noch bootfähigen System ist es wesentlicheinfacher, dir zu helfen.
Sollte das System nicht mehr bootfähig sein,musst du Zugriff auf den Bootloader haben - hast du das ?

kannst du einen Screenshot davon machen ?

LG
Andy


----------



## mc_gulasch (4. Oktober 2007)

Screenshot wird schwierig. Aber: Wie sieht der Absturz aus...naja. Man drückt auf "Esc" und verfolgt das laden sämtlicher Module. Bei Modulen, die länger brauchen, blinkt der Cursor. Beim Laden des genannten, blinkt der Cursor nimmer und ich hab das Ding auch schon 10 min stehen lassen und trotzdem hat sich nix getan. Daher kann ich das mit dem bootfähigen System verneinen. 
Zum Bootloader: Ich hab einen Dualboot mit GRUB (Win2k und eben SUSE), d.h. ich kann dem Bootloader am Anfang auf jeden Fall was "mitgeben" (bei DamnSmallLinux war das irgendwie: dsl lang=de oder fb1024x768 und solche sachen), allerings weiß ich halt nicht, wie man ihm klarmacht, dass er beim booten eben diesen Loopback nicht startet. Dann könnte es wieder bootfähig sein (das ist aber "geraten" nicht "gewusst").
Ich bin leider noch recht neu bei Linux, daher entschuldigt bitte meine Formulierungen. Für mehr Infos, bräucht ich ein kleines "HowTo" wie ich drankomm.


----------



## andy72 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hm, klingt so, als dass das Init tatsächlich abschmiert - evtl.gibt es einen Coredump, hervorgerufen durch eine falsche/fehlende Library (sog. *.so bzw. *.a file)

Was Du erstmal tun kannst, ist dem Bootloader mitzuteilen, dass er nicht "init" starten soll, sondern eine Shell, somit könntest Du zumindest erstmal das Netzwerk ausschalten:


```
boot: DEIN_KERNEL_NAME init=/bin/sh
```

Nach dem Booten in die Shell mountest Du das /root read-write:

```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

und löscht die symbolischen Links aus den rc-Verzeichnissen für das netzwerk aus den Init-Scripts:

```
bash$: rm /etc/rc5.d/S*network
bash$: rm /etc/rc3.d/S*network
```

Somit macht init zwar erstmal kein Netzwerkmehr, jedoch kann das System erstmal starten *denk*

LG
Andy


----------



## mc_gulasch (5. Oktober 2007)

Danke für deine Tipps, allerdings gabs die Dateien


```
/etc/rc5.d/S*network
/etc/rc3.d/S*network
```

nicht.Wie dem auch sei, hab ich das System zum Booten gebracht indem ich den USB-Stick einfach ausgesteckt hab...sensationell, oder? Sobald ich ihn wieder anstecke verreckt mir das System wieder (kann keine genaueren Aussagen machen, da wirklich NIX mehr geht). 
Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass es auf das falsch installierte *.rpm zurückzuführen ist, wollt ich wissen, wie und ob man diese Installation wieder rückgängig machen kann?


----------

